

TerrificJS: jQuery frontend development framework - tilt
http://www.terrifically.org/

======
jsavimbi
As much as I'd like to read and learn about yet another js framework, these
guys did a horrible job in making that information available. So horrible in
fact that I stopped reading after the fourth link. Always demo your code and
examples of the front and only page and then link to your github repo. Their
website is poorly-executed marketing savagery.

